# medical emergency



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

I accepted a DF trip some time at 5pm thinking of calling it a day. The account holder (the mum) called and told me to reverse my car into the garage since her daughter could not walk. Sure, at first I thought she was handicapped but turned out....

Seeing her daughter (let's call her Sarah) getting dragged due to the inability to even limp, I said 'sorry I think you may need an ambulance'. She then looked at Sarah and said 'Mum is with you OK? The clinic is just 2 miles away'. God this woman was not listening....

Sarah gave no response. Not only was her forehead burning hot, there was also erthyoderma (sunburn-like rash). When her mum confirmed the use of tampons, the first illness that came to my mind was Toxic Shock Syndrome (TSS), which is a rare medical emergency associated with the use of tampons.

I wish million times that I was wrong. I told her to call 911 immediately. While waiting for the ambulance, Sarah's pulses were merely detectable so I asked whether there was a sphygmomanometer. Fortunately there is at least an electronic version in the house for her hypertensive husband. With the critically low 84 mmHg systolic pressure, I was 90% confident with my educated guess.

By the time I decided to help removing the tampon, her mum screamed and almost collapsed. A quick check did not reveal any pulse or heart beat. @@@@ It was a matter of dead or alive leaving me no choice but to perform CPR. The hard work paid off after 2 cycles (1 cycle = 100 compressions with 2-3 ventilations for every 30 compressions per min). This is what I learnt from the MBBS programme and likely this is what US doctors do too.

THANK GOD!! Whether it is a miracle or not, thanks Hippocrates (father of modern medicine) for lending me your wisdom and strength!

When I was working on the removal of the tampon, the EMS took over and initiated IV infusion. Wooo completely relieved.

The mum handed me every banknote in her wallet but I respectfully declined. Saving a life means a lot more than $. The thought of going back to study medicine and complete the training remained in my brain the entire day. Yes, I know I am too old to become a student again. Stupid me quitting the MBBS programme which I worked so hard for during my teenage because of something that is beyond my control.

In case some of you wonder why I use the name 'Sarah'. Sarah is always the imaginary female patient in case study files used by the university that I attended (Chris for male patient).


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Don’t let Uber know you saved someone’s life. 

Rohit will be unable to comprehend such a selfless act, and deactivate you.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I accepted a DF trip some time at 5pm thinking of calling it a day. The account holder (the mum) called and told me to reverse my car into the garage since her daughter could not walk. Sure, at first I thought she was handicapped but turned out....
> 
> Seeing her daughter (let's call her Sarah) getting dragged due to the inability to even limp, I said 'sorry I think you may need an ambulance'. She then looked at Sarah and said 'Mum is with you OK? The clinic is just 2 miles away'. God this woman was not listening....
> 
> ...


Just in case someone complain


----------



## ayending (Jun 1, 2018)

*Can't believe finding a real hero in this forum. Good job!*


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I accepted a DF trip some time at 5pm thinking of calling it a day. The account holder (the mum) called and told me to reverse my car into the garage since her daughter could not walk. Sure, at first I thought she was handicapped but turned out....
> 
> Seeing her daughter (let's call her Sarah) getting dragged due to the inability to even limp, I said 'sorry I think you may need an ambulance'. She then looked at Sarah and said 'Mum is with you OK? The clinic is just 2 miles away'. God this woman was not listening....
> 
> ...


You not only saved a life, you saved her parents a lifetime of grief and sorrow of losing a child, you are to be commended for your selfless act. 
As for going back to school to follow your dream, just do it, you're never to old.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Top Work!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Amazing. You are a real life superhero. 
???


----------



## RebelPercMom (Mar 17, 2019)

*This *is the kind of driver story I'd like to see in the news.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

I never knew tampons could be so deadly. Who knew?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> I never knew tampons could be so deadly. Who knew?


It has been out there for some time.

Some people do survive it. Some die immediately. Some die after a period of time. There are other ways to get it, but, tampons seem to be the most reported cause, of late.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Some die after a period of time.


Lmfao I almost spit out my morning OJ reading this.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Lmfao I almost spit out my morning OJ reading this.


That was totally unintended. You just called my attention to that. I should have chosen my words better.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> I never knew tampons could be so deadly. Who knew?


Women know. Every box of tampons come with a pamphlet about TSS. Only happens if you leave one in for too long, and even then it's rare, but it does happen.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Yes, I know I am too old to become a student again.


The only way you can't be a student is when you're dead.

If medial field comes easy to you, why not pursue it.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That was totally unintended. You just called my attention to that. I should have chosen my words better.


Lol that's why it was even funnier because I know you didn't intend for that to be funny. Truly comedy gold though.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> Women know. Every box of tampons come with a pamphlet about TSS. Only happens if you leave one in for too long, and even then it's rare, but it does happen.


Tampons pffft, I have something much better, it just causes pregnancy ?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> that's why it was even funnier because I know you didn't intend for that to be funny.


..............and I am totally without excuse. It is just after eleven A.M., here, so I have had my coffee and pineapple for some time, now. In fact, it is time to stop wasting my time on this forum, get into the bath tub and hit the street.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

I commend you for your actions Miss. Nice way to end the day by saving one of your passengers life!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I accepted a DF trip some time at 5pm thinking of calling it a day. The account holder (the mum) called and told me to reverse my car into the garage since her daughter could not walk. Sure, at first I thought she was handicapped but turned out....
> 
> Seeing her daughter (let's call her Sarah) getting dragged due to the inability to even limp, I said 'sorry I think you may need an ambulance'. She then looked at Sarah and said 'Mum is with you OK? The clinic is just 2 miles away'. God this woman was not listening....
> 
> ...


So impressive. I have no words to describe how incredible this posting is.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

This story inspired me to remove the tampons from all my female pax but now I've been deactivated and I don't understand why.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I expect to see this story in an upcoming Uber driver profile.
I cannot believe the mother called an Uber with her daughter's condition like that.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> This story inspired me to remove the tampons from all my female pax but now I've been deactivated and I don't understand why.


I want to be your assistant, I have an impressive resume. ?


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Photos or it never happened.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I accepted a DF trip some time at 5pm thinking of calling it a day. The account holder (the mum) called and told me to reverse my car into the garage since her daughter could not walk. Sure, at first I thought she was handicapped but turned out....
> 
> Seeing her daughter (let's call her Sarah) getting dragged due to the inability to even limp, I said 'sorry I think you may need an ambulance'. She then looked at Sarah and said 'Mum is with you OK? The clinic is just 2 miles away'. God this woman was not listening....
> 
> ...


Good Job !

( C.P.R. A.H.A. GUIDELINES HAVE CHANGED )
( WHEN I WAS LAST CERTIFIED IT WAS 20 COMPRESSIONS TO 5 VENTILATIONS)


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Good Job !
> 
> ( C.P.R. A.H.A. GUIDELINES HAVE CHANGED )
> ( WHEN I WAS LAST CERTIFIED IT WAS 20 COMPRESSIONS TO 5 VENTILATIONS)


Just a little coke will be more effective.


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> I never knew tampons could be so deadly. Who knew?


Been a real risk for years.



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I accepted a DF trip some time at 5pm thinking of calling it a day. The account holder (the mum) called and told me to reverse my car into the garage since her daughter could not walk. Sure, at first I thought she was handicapped but turned out....
> 
> Seeing her daughter (let's call her Sarah) getting dragged due to the inability to even limp, I said 'sorry I think you may need an ambulance'. She then looked at Sarah and said 'Mum is with you OK? The clinic is just 2 miles away'. God this woman was not listening....
> 
> ...


Great job! And you're never too old for school!!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I accepted a DF trip some time at 5pm thinking of calling it a day. The account holder (the mum) called and told me to reverse my car into the garage since her daughter could not walk. Sure, at first I thought she was handicapped but turned out....
> 
> Seeing her daughter (let's call her Sarah) getting dragged due to the inability to even limp, I said 'sorry I think you may need an ambulance'. She then looked at Sarah and said 'Mum is with you OK? The clinic is just 2 miles away'. God this woman was not listening....
> 
> ...


---------------------------------
Too clarify - Toxic Shock, in relationship to tampons, is caused when a woman FORGETS to take the thing out and I am not talking about one or two days. It take many days. The results are a massive infection that spreads rapidly in the pelvic region and into the blood.
_____________________
OP - it was great that you were there to help this woman because her parents were too stupid to call 911 for help and allowed her to get to a non-ambulatory stage.
I am a little confused on how the problem was determined to be a tampon. Based on your description, a drug O.D. would have been my assessment of her condition. 
However, IMO, trying to remove the tampon is (a) not going to correct the situation at this point (b) I would think that the walls and area around the tampon are infected and necrotic. Causing extra trauma to the area by trying to remove the tampon may cause damage. In other words, only a doctor should over see this procedure.
This type of event can lead to some serious legal problems for you and Uber/Lyft - I know, who cares about them.
Suppose you had pro-lapsed the vagina canal or Uterus while pulling out the tampon? Or because of infection, ruptured a wall, causing the infection to spread dramatically.
You cannot stabilize her at this point but you can take steps to keep the fever down until help arrives.
Todays world is about lawsuits. Having some knowledge of medical treatment procedures only makes you more vulnerable.
Just be careful.
____________________



Disgusted38 said:


> Been a real risk for years.
> _____________
> Tampons are not the risk. Forgetting to take them out is the problem.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I accepted a DF trip some time at 5pm thinking of calling it a day. The account holder (the mum) called and told me to reverse my car into the garage since her daughter could not walk. Sure, at first I thought she was handicapped but turned out....
> 
> Seeing her daughter (let's call her Sarah) getting dragged due to the inability to even limp, I said 'sorry I think you may need an ambulance'. She then looked at Sarah and said 'Mum is with you OK? The clinic is just 2 miles away'. God this woman was not listening....
> 
> ...


I commend you for this. For what it's worth - You are *never ever ever, ever *too old to acquire higher learning, the greatest takeaway from knowledge is it is not limited to any number. I was *30 *years old taking night classes parttime for my bachelors in the military where I was on duty, surrounded by *20 somethings and 60+ somethings*


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It has been out there for some time.
> 
> Some people do survive it. Some die immediately. Some die after a period of time. There are other ways to get it, but, tampons seem to be the most reported cause, of late.


------------------------------
The problem is not the tampon. The problem is leaving it inside too long OR forgetting to take it out for days -- not two or three days but weeks. You ask , how can this happen, easier then you would think, especially if the string travels inside.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

First of all, GREAT JOB JESSICA! You did us proud!

Second, below is the current recommendation of the American Heart Association for CPR for *untrained* responders.

It's called "Hands Only CPR" and it is recommended because untrained responders are often afraid to do ventilations (rescue breaths). 
They therefore do nothing and the patient dies.

Key points:

Press HARD and fast on the middle of the breastbone (sternum) -- enough to depress the chest noticeably
Keep your shoulders directly over the patient's sternum and use your weight, not your arm strength.
Press @ 100 or more beats per minute - "Stayin' Alive"
Allow FULL recoil of the sternum after each compression.


----------



## ThatGuyPaul (Apr 26, 2019)

Idiots...


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------------
> Too clarify - Toxic Shock, in relationship to tampons, is caused when a woman FORGETS to take the thing out and I am not talking about one or two days. It take many days. The results are a massive infection that spreads rapidly in the pelvic region and into the blood.
> _____________________
> OP - it was great that you were there to help this woman because her parents were too stupid to call 911 for help and allowed her to get to a non-ambulatory stage.
> ...


This isn't necessarily true. I've seen cases that TSS happened in 24 hrs or less.

One thing I agree on, is trying to be heroic in today's society is very dangerous in our litigious society. Sad, but a fact.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> This story inspired me to remove the tampons from all my female pax but now I've been deactivated and I don't understand why.


I'm just going to touch you right here......you might feel a slight poke....

LOL good job OP, I just hope you used gloves....


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hat's off to you OP, you did what was right.


----------



## Tda85 (Feb 11, 2019)

Thank you for your gifts. There's a sign in everything - Maybe something is calling you again.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> THANK GOD!! Whether it is a miracle or not, thanks Hippocrates (father of modern medicine) for lending me your wisdom and strength!


It wasn't a miracle -- it was your brain and your courage.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Good Job !
> 
> ( C.P.R. A.H.A. GUIDELINES HAVE CHANGED )
> ( WHEN I WAS LAST CERTIFIED IT WAS 20 COMPRESSIONS TO 5 VENTILATIONS)


It's totally changed. They no longer want you to stop compressions. Everyone should at least certify in one person CPR. I've kept my certification for decades, but been out of the field for decades.


----------



## Überall (Aug 4, 2019)

Good job. The only question I have is did the pax tip?


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> I never knew tampons could be so deadly. Who knew?


Nobody that I know. Apparently isn't that important for the potencial users to be informed. But hey cheer up, there's allergy info on my shampoo bottle


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I commend you for this. For what it's worth - You are *never ever ever, ever *too old to acquire higher learning, the greatest takeaway from knowledge is it is not limited to any number. I was *30 *years old taking night classes parttime for my bachelors in the military where I was on duty, surrounded by *20 somethings and 60+ somethings*


I agree! You are never too old to follow your dreams! I would rather have an older Doctor like you that thinks quickly and thoroughly than a young doctor that doesn't give a crap because he/she got their doctorate to please their parents!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ayending said:


> *Can't believe finding a real hero in this forum. Good job!*


Hi. I'm cableguy.

Now you've met 2.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Hmm. EMS started an IV and...? Confirmed cardiac arrest? ROSC in the field? Sorry to be a little skeptical but I applaud your actions nonetheless. 

TSS, as you mentioned, is very rare - less than 20k cases annually in the US. There are many causes of sepsis or the low blood pressure, warm skin, and rash that you witnessed. 

Removing the tampon could have introduced hemorrhaging on top of everything else, if it was in fact TSS the most important thing is prompt IV antibiotics and possibly surgery. Much like an impaled object near vital organs, leave it there for the surgeon. 

Great story, thanks for sharing


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Hmm. EMS started an IV and...? Confirmed cardiac arrest? ROSC in the field? Sorry to be a little skeptical but I applaud your actions nonetheless.
> 
> TSS, as you mentioned, is very rare - less than 20k cases annually in the US. There are many causes of sepsis or the low blood pressure, warm skin, and rash that you witnessed.
> 
> ...


Make it 3 ^


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Make it 3 ^


Ten long years ?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I accepted a DF trip some time at 5pm thinking of calling it a day. The account holder (the mum) called and told me to reverse my car into the garage since her daughter could not walk. Sure, at first I thought she was handicapped but turned out....
> 
> Seeing her daughter (let's call her Sarah) getting dragged due to the inability to even limp, I said 'sorry I think you may need an ambulance'. She then looked at Sarah and said 'Mum is with you OK? The clinic is just 2 miles away'. God this woman was not listening....
> 
> ...


 Excuse me ma'am do you happen to have a sphygmomanometer?
I can't even pronounce the word. What common lay person would have a clue what the hell it is?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> Excuse me ma'am do you happen to have a sphygmomanometer?
> I can't even pronounce the word. What common lay person would have a clue what the hell it is?


Yeah, "blood pressure cuff" would have been acceptable. Reads like there was a medical dictionary handy.

"Quick, toss me that Spig.. Sphi.. Sff.. Oh never mind." ?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Reads like there was a medical dictionary handy.


Exactly.

More like a paper that would be submitted to a medical journal. A real life doctor wouldn't even talk like that if he was telling the story to his neighbors.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Good Job !
> 
> ( C.P.R. A.H.A. GUIDELINES HAVE CHANGED )
> ( WHEN I WAS LAST CERTIFIED IT WAS 20 COMPRESSIONS TO 5 VENTILATIONS)


20 to 5?! When did you recert?! ?

The AHA no longer recommends pausing compressions to provide rescue breathing unless there is another person assisting. Push at least two inches, compressions at a rate of 100 a minute.

Everyone should take a CPR class. But keep in mind that, unless it is a witnessed cardiac arrest (and even then), it's not Hollywood.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

gabesdaddee said:


> It's totally changed. They no longer want you to stop compressions. Everyone should at least certify in one person CPR. I've kept my certification for decades, but been out of the field for decades. :smiles:


Yes.
I found out what E.M.T. and even Paramedic paid after graduating. Went to nursing school.

Looks good on a Resumee though.

Can also make a Life Preserver flotation device out of my pants. ( water safety survival school- escape & emersion course. Being flipped upside down into a swimming pool while strapped inside a helicopter body. Oh what Fun !)


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I found out what E.M.T. and even Paramedic


Part of me wishes I had gone into nursing (still can) but the idea of being stuck in a building every day was depressing. And prehospital options for RNs are limited.

I was earning around $40k when I hung up my "sphygmomanometer" for the last time, not bad at all for where I was living.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Part of me wishes I had gone into nursing (still can) but the idea of being stuck in a building every day was depressing. And prehospital options for RNs are limited.
> 
> I was earning around $40k when I hung up my "sphygmomanometer" for the last time, not bad at all for where I was living.


I was going to be rig Medic/ safety man overseas.
Working one month on one month off
Was $70,000.00 a year back in 80's.

Then work Emergency Room on my days in to keep skills & certifications up.

Also contract nursing was pretty new.
I had connections running nursing homes from nursing school.
Was eyeing opening an agency.

Meanwhile Life happened

I can pencil whip fire & safety & coast guard & M.M.S. reports and paperwork like no one you have ever met !


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Hmm. EMS started an IV and...? Confirmed cardiac arrest? ROSC in the field? Sorry to be a little skeptical but I applaud your actions nonetheless.
> 
> TSS, as you mentioned, is very rare - less than 20k cases annually in the US. There are many causes of sepsis or the low blood pressure, warm skin, and rash that you witnessed.
> 
> ...


Um... did you just imply someone can be impaled by a tampon? -o:

You just turned a great story into a gory story. :roflmao:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Um... did you just imply someone can be impaled by a tampon? -o:
> 
> You just turned a great story into a gory story. :roflmao:


Well, if you think about how a tampon works.. ?

But no, I meant something like a knife stuck in someone's chest. :wink:



tohunt4me said:


> I was going to be rig Medic/ safety man overseas.
> Working one month on one month off
> Was $70,000.00 a year back in 80's.
> 
> ...


One of my EMS instructors works on freighters, seems to be doing well.

Life certainly throws curveballs, doesn't it?


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> I never knew tampons could be so deadly. Who knew?


It was quite a story a very long time ago. Should be published again!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

stpetej said:


> It was quite a story a very long time ago. Should be published again!


Oh No.....Ok I'm not getting tomato bisque for lunch today.... ?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

stpetej said:


> It was quite a story a very long time ago. Should be published again!


The odds of this happening are incredibly low.

Not sure what made the OP decide to write this story. But it makes for interesting conversations, I guess. 



Lissetti said:


> Oh No.....Ok I'm not getting tomato bisque for lunch today.... ?


There are a few foods that I avoid because they were used to describe all sorts of bodily fluids. WHY?! ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> There are a few foods that I avoid because they were used to describe all sorts of bodily fluids. WHY?! ?


I've had quite a few medical classes myself, and folks here at work wonder why I never touch door handles, polished surfaces, and other's mouses or keyboards. Microbiology will do that to ya! Also.....I haven't had a cold in 5 years.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Oh No.....Ok I'm not getting tomato bisque for lunch today.... ?


Oh, and a less known (and fairly effective) home remedy for a yeast infection is a yogurt d-ouche (using that word in its intended purpose). Um, plain yogurt - don't need any blueberries up in there.

You're welcome. ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

*SMH.......?*

Well.....it is a Feature Thread about......extractions from a cavity of sorts....​


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I've had quite a few medical classes myself, and folks here at work wonder why I never touch door handles, polished surfaces, and other's mouses or keyboards. Microbiology will do that to ya! Also.....I haven't had a cold in 5 years.


I'm going to buy you a plastic bubble for your birthday. ?

And I just noticed that the b'day cake emoticon used here has the same 3 candles the Uber app b'day has. :laugh:


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Well, if you think about how a tampon works.. ?


I guess some of us hadn't given it much thought.

You got a tampon on? That's ok. Lets go with plan B.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I guess some of us hadn't given it much thought.
> 
> You got a tampon on? That's ok. Lets go with plan B.


Wouldn't that technically be plan "A"? Ehhh?

I'll show myself out.. ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> You got a tampon on? That's ok. Lets go with plan B.


Tampon ON? Somehow I'm picturing the most horrible fringe dress.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Tampon ON? Somehow I'm picturing the most horrible fringe dress.
> 
> View attachment 341835


Yeah I let that slide ?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I accepted a DF trip some time at 5pm thinking of calling it a day. The account holder (the mum) called and told me to reverse my car into the garage since her daughter could not walk. Sure, at first I thought she was handicapped but turned out....
> 
> Seeing her daughter (let's call her Sarah) getting dragged due to the inability to even limp, I said 'sorry I think you may need an ambulance'. She then looked at Sarah and said 'Mum is with you OK? The clinic is just 2 miles away'. God this woman was not listening....
> 
> ...


God bless you.
You are an angel.
?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I am going tampon free today... my MENstrual cycle is finally over. :roflmao:



Benjamin M said:


> Yeah I let that slide ?


Not with a fully engorged tampon in the way you're not :laugh:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Thank you all for the compliment ?. What I did is just a child's play compared with what millions of doctors do everyday on this planet.

Again thanks Hippocrates for his blessings.

@SFOspeedracer @amazinghl @UberKitsa123 Truly appreciate the encouragement but at my age, I should have already been a mentor of a group of 3 residents; not a fresh medical student (I don't mind at all if my credits from my previous university can be transferred) LOL Besides I have some kind of phobia stepping into A&E (accident & emergency) if you have the chance reading my other post. Anyway, it is quite tempting to go back to school again.



KK2929 said:


> I am a little confused on how the problem was determined to be a tampon. Based on your description, a drug O.D. would have been my assessment of her condition.
> However, IMO, trying to remove the tampon is (a) not going to correct the situation at this point (b) I would think that the walls and area around the tampon are infected and necrotic. Causing extra trauma to the area by trying to remove the tampon may cause damage. In other words, only a doctor should over see this procedure.
> This type of event can lead to some serious legal problems for you and Uber/Lyft - I know, who cares about them.
> Suppose you had pro-lapsed the vagina canal or Uterus while pulling out the tampon? Or because of infection, ruptured a wall, causing the infection to spread dramatically.
> ...


Thanks for the input. First of all, I did not complete the medical training so I am NOT a medical doctor.

Not much to do with the fever other than asking her mum to gather all the ice she had in the freezer and a wet towel.

I have access to collagen gels (designed for research) due to my job. My family has a history of low clotting profile so there is always a small stock of such in my cars and home in the event that I hurt myself somehow. You have made a valid point in relation to possible haemorrhage associated with tampon removal. Despite that her mum told me that "Sarah" had no clotting deficiencies, that does not eliminate the risk (even with the collagen gel). I wonder if there was anything that I could have done better.

Some OD patients may not exhibit fever so I was more inclined to consider septic shock. I never imagine tampon as the cultprit too. I asked her mum whether Sarah had any recent health issues and the only thing she came up was persistent menstrual blood loss. This is why I suspect about TSS. She insisted Sarah never does drugs ever.

From the perspective of biochemistry of diseases, it merits the attempt of tampon removal. Systemic sepsis is a known cause of muscle atrophy although a few days of septic challenge may not be sufficient to pull a trigger. By removing the source of stimulation, the inflammation process (which in turn leads to the loss of the skeletal muscle) is harder to sustain. At cellular level, the inflammatory response eventually saturate in response to cytokine blast, so I would not worry too much of more aggressive infection.

As for the potential lawsuit.... I did not even think about it. Thanks for bringing that up. Don't care if Uber is involved.....?



Benjamin M said:


> Hmm. EMS started an IV and...? Confirmed cardiac arrest? ROSC in the field? Sorry to be a little skeptical but I applaud your actions nonetheless.


I wish the EMS could arrive earlier so I don't have to take the risk. What if Sarah passed away and her parents sued me as @KK2929 pointed out? This is certainly a miracle. I cannot believe my CPR worked too (my last practice was on a dummy in the medical school).



R3drang3r said:


> Excuse me ma'am do you happen to have a sphygmomanometer?
> I can't even pronounce the word. What common lay person would have a clue what the hell it is?


Yes, I keep one at home. By the way, I did not receive medical training in US. Yes, sphygmomanometer is certainly a technical term ?. We used to call it rubber or bp ball among classmates.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 341839


Clearly by looking at this pic, this is the number one reason why you should not change your tampon at the same time you are engineering a 1 mile long freight train. -o:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> From the perspective of biochemistry of diseases, it merits the attempt of tampon removal.


Um, what? No, no it does not.

You are using medical terminology but seem to have a lack of understanding about what you are saying. If this indeed was the incredibly rare TSS, you would not have been able to say that for sure. And the treatment is IV antibiotics, not immediately removing the tampon if that's suspected. Typically this is a surgical emergency.

So how is "Sarah" doing now? Surely you stayed in touch with her Mom! And you didn't answer my question - EMS obtained IV access and then..?



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> What if Sarah passed away and her parents sued me as @KK2929 pointed out?


Sued you for what?! ?


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> This story inspired me to remove the tampons from all my female pax but now I've been deactivated and I don't understand why.


You made me pee a little I laughed so hard. LOL!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Sued you for what?! ?


I told you to wash your hands, not lick your fingers. :laugh: :roflmao:


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I accepted a DF trip some time at 5pm thinking of calling it a day. The account holder (the mum) called and told me to reverse my car into the garage since her daughter could not walk. Sure, at first I thought she was handicapped but turned out....
> 
> Seeing her daughter (let's call her Sarah) getting dragged due to the inability to even limp, I said 'sorry I think you may need an ambulance'. She then looked at Sarah and said 'Mum is with you OK? The clinic is just 2 miles away'. God this woman was not listening....
> 
> ...


This is a joke


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> This is a joke


It's a good story


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> I never knew tampons could be so deadly. Who knew?


It's a joke.



ayending said:


> *Can't believe finding a real hero in this forum. Good job!*


You don't believe this do you?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> You made me pee a little I laughed so hard. LOL!


Due to technical issues, the part of @I'lltipyouintheapp is now temporarily being played by @Lissetti ?


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Thank you all for the compliment ?. What I did is just a child's play compared with what millions of doctors do everyday on this planet.
> 
> Again thanks Hippocrates for his blessings.
> 
> ...


Look this is totally phony.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> It's a joke.
> 
> 
> You don't believe this do you?


TSS is a real thing but very, very rare. And that's not something that you diagnose in the field. To me personally, this reads as a story written after reading about TSS with some medical terminology sprinkled about. Perhaps a cautionary tale.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Don't let Uber know you saved someone's life.
> 
> Rohit will be unable to comprehend such a selfless act, and deactivate you.
> [/QU
> Go show this to a medical professional and watch them laugh. It's a joke


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

@Crosbyandstarsky ... I'm beginning to think you need to have a tampon shoved into your mouth, perhaps down your throat. -o: :biggrin:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Women know. Every box of tampons come with a pamphlet about TSS. Only happens if you leave one in for too long, and even then it's rare, but it does happen.


It also can happen if you use too high of absorbency, like Super Plus. Sorry guys for the TMI.

https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/toxic-shock-syndrome/symptoms-causes/syc-20355384
@MyJessicaLS430

Thanks goodness you were the driver, otherwise that women wouldn't be alive! Maybe this is a sign you're meant to finish your dream of working in medicine. My old supervisor's wife went to med school in her late 40s. It's never too late!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Soooo....I cant get this image out of my head. Pax laying on ground and the *UBER *driver -o:-o:-o: is maneuvering the pax into a gynecological position .....removing the lower clothing...and reaching up into the nether region of this pax....still....I haven't heard....what tools did you use?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Soooo....I cant get this image out of my head. Pax laying on ground and the *UBER *driver -o:-o:-o: is maneuvering the pax into a gynecological position .....removing the lower clothing...and reaching up into the nether region of this pax....still....I haven't heard....what tools did you use?
> 
> View attachment 341878
> 
> ...


That big tractor... definitely used for removing tampons from elephants.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> That big tractor... definitely used for removing tampons from elephants.


OH MY GOD


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> OH MY GOD


Any response by me to this would just be click bait :roflmao:


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

WinterFlower said:


> Nobody that I know. Apparently isn't that important for the potencial users to be informed. But hey cheer up, there's allergy info on my shampoo bottle


There's a pamphlet in every box of tampons.



Benjamin M said:


> And the treatment is IV antibiotics, not immediately removing the tampon if that's suspected. Typically this is a surgical emergency


Actually in the pamphlet I stated above, they do tell you to immediately remove your tampon if you suspect TSS. Of course antibiotics are part of the treatment but that tampon needs to come out. It may have gotten wedged up near the cervix and you may have to feel around for it, but all it takes to get it out is a pull, no surgery necessary.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Any response by me to this would just be click bait :roflmao:


Elephant tampon is very oh my god worthy .. why where did your mind go ?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> It may have gotten wedged up near the cervix and you may have to feel around for it, but all it takes to get it out is a pull, no surgery necessary.


I always thought the string was an emergency release system built into the tampon. Like... pull here to exit. :laugh:


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I always thought the string was an emergency release system built into the tampon. Like... pull here to exit. :laugh:


Basically yeah but usually if a tampon got forgotten it probably got wedged up there and good luck finding the string. It can't get "lost" inside though, the cervix would keep it from getting into the uterus.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I’ve realized now that if I were female, my fingers would be up there all day searching for my missing tampon :laugh: :roflmao:


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> @Crosbyandstarsky ... I'm beginning to think you need to have a tampon shoved into your mouth, perhaps down your throat. -o: :biggrin:


Almost every post she reads and posts on she responds to the like of: you're lying, I don't believe you, and this is fake. I'm beginning to guess her username are her cats names and she only believes what they say


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I accepted a DF trip some time at 5pm thinking of calling it a day. The account holder (the mum) called and told me to reverse my car into the garage since her daughter could not walk. Sure, at first I thought she was handicapped but turned out....
> 
> Seeing her daughter (let's call her Sarah) getting dragged due to the inability to even limp, I said 'sorry I think you may need an ambulance'. She then looked at Sarah and said 'Mum is with you OK? The clinic is just 2 miles away'. God this woman was not listening....
> 
> ...


If I were the mom, I'd say I will tip you in the app. Who would let a uber driver touch her daughter's private parts? You might as well show her mother how to do it with your undressed lower body. Totally *unbelievable fairy tale.*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Tampon ON? Somehow I'm picturing the most horrible fringe dress.
> 
> View attachment 341835


Look at All the Dangling Strings !!#?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> If I were the mom, I'd say I will tip you in the app. Who would let a uber driver touch her daughter's private parts? You might as well show her mother how to do it with your undressed lower body. Totally *unbelievable fairy tale.*


If the Uber driver is really cute (and female) I wouldn't have a problem if my private parts were touched. You know... Just sayin' :laugh:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Of course antibiotics are part of the treatment but that tampon needs to come out


What is described here is cardiac arrest (possibly) caused by septic shock. At that point, resuscitation takes priority and the ultimate treatment is antibiotics. And, with the presented scenario, this would be followed by a lengthy stay in the ICU.

*Of course *the tampon needs to come out but, at that point, it's best that it is removed in a controlled environment (aka the ER or OR) and its removal has no immediate impact on the condition of the patient.

If I'd "pulled the string" I would have had some 'splainin to do at the ER.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> If I'd "pulled the string" I would have had some 'splainin to do at the ER.


You are taking out a tampon, not opening a parachute. :roflmao:


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> I never knew tampons could be so deadly. Who knew?


Women.

Toxic shock can kill within a couple of hours, and the early symptoms often mimic what a lot of women experience during menses anyway, so by the time the symptoms show themselves to be beyond that, it's crunch time.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You are taking out a tampon, not opening a parachute. :roflmao:


Naw. First Law of Medicine: "Do No Harm."

Removing anything at that point would do nothing beneficial and might cause real issues. Toxic shock is an _infection_, not an injury, and even if it were an injury, you wouldn't take the injuring item out.

Assuming the story is true, this illustrates probably the biggest difference between clinical medicine and EMS. Both are very difficult and important -- but they are very, very different in every respect. There may be a time and place to yank something out of a patient, but it's definitely not in the pre-hospital setting.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> I never knew tampons could be so deadly. Who knew?


 They don't call it the "red curse" for nothing.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

JimKE said:


> Naw. First Law of Medicine: "Do No Harm."
> 
> Removing anything at that point would do nothing beneficial and might cause real issues. Toxic shock is an _infection_, not an injury, and even if it were an injury, you wouldn't take the injuring item out.
> 
> Assuming the story is true, this illustrates probably the biggest difference between clinical medicine and EMS. Both are very difficult and important -- but they are very, very different in every respect. There may be a time and place to yank something out of a patient, but it's definitely not in the pre-hospital setting.


Perfectly said, thank you.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> Women know. Every box of tampons come with a pamphlet about TSS. Only happens if you leave one in for too long, and even then it's rare, but it does happen.


Can also happen easily if the tampon is too large for her flow at the moment, causing chafing, or if she has microscopic tears in the lining of her vagina that occur quite commonly during sex.

I strongly suggest to all my female friends still menstruating that they switch to a silicone cup.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Thankfully this is *incredibly rare. *And you do not diagnose this based on a tampon and a few clues - it's a "differential diagnosis".

The reason it's so rare is likely due to the fact that there are warnings on the packaging and most women are aware of the risk.

So for that reason, this thread is great for raising awareness of this deadly but unlikely scenario. 



SuzeCB said:


> I strongly suggest to all my female friends still menstruating that they switch to a silicone cup.


Really, any foreign object can cause this, including a condom if it gets "lost".


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Can also happen easily if the tampon is too large for her flow at the moment, causing chafing, or if she has microscopic tears in the lining of her vagina that occur quite commonly during sex.
> 
> I strongly suggest to all my female friends still menstruating that they switch to a silicone cup.


How does that saying go???

"Anything that can bleed for a week out of every month, and not die, should be feared!"

Or at least approached with extreme respect. ?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> How does that saying go???
> 
> "Anything that can bleed for a week out of every month, and not die, should be feared!"
> 
> Or at least approached with extreme respect. ?


I froze in front of the trauma team my first time. Surgeon spoke up (dead silence waiting for the report). "Don't worry, he'll stop bleeding eventually".


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Thankfully this is *incredibly rare. *And you do not diagnose this based on a tampon and a few clues - it's a "differential diagnosis".
> 
> The reason it's so rare is likely due to the fact that there are warnings on the packaging and most women are aware of the risk.
> 
> ...


I am incredibly rare too.

Good thing I do not cause people to suddenly die around me within 2 hours time.

Maybe a day or two. But not 2 hours. ?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Thankfully this is *incredibly rare. *And you do not diagnose this based on a tampon and a few clues - it's a "differential diagnosis".
> 
> The reason it's so rare is likely due to the fact that there are warnings on the packaging and most women are aware of the risk.
> 
> ...


The cups can be sterilized. Yes, anything can cause it, but the risk drops dramatically once the wood pulp, bleach, etc., is removed from the equation.

I'm not going to get too graphic here, but one thing that makes the cups safer is they catch, not absorb. The absorption factor dries the wall out, making it more susceptible to bacterial breach.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> The cups can be sterilized. Yes, anything can cause it, but the risk drops dramatically once the wood pulp, bleach, etc.
> 
> I'm not going to get too graphic here, but one thing that makes the cups safer is they catch, not absorb. The absorption factor dries the wall out, making it more susceptible to bacterial breach.


Serious question. How do the cups stay in and not just fall out. And when the cup is removed what about spilling all over upon removal?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Serious question. How do the cups stay in and not just fall out. And when the cup is removed what about spilling all over upon removal?


Well, you asked for it...
I have not tried the cup yet, one of the reasons being I can only imagine leakage being a problem. But the vagina is a muscle, not a gaping hole and the walls close in around whatever is put inside it. As for spillage, yeah I can imagine it can get quite messy, another reason I haven't tried it myself, but that's why you do it over the toilet. I imagine having toilet paper already ripped off the roll and ready would be a good idea.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Well, you asked for it...
> I have not tried the cup yet, one of the reasons being I can only imagine leakage being a problem. But the vagina is a muscle, not a gaping hole and the walls close in around whatever is put inside it. As for spillage, yeah I can imagine it can get quite messy, another reason I haven't tried it myself, but that's why you do it over the toilet. If imagine having toilet paper already ripped off the roll and ready would be a good idea.


During sex, still a muscle - engorged and slightly elongated. Hey you mentioned it. ?

We're all learning about anatomy, physiology, and pathophysiology. Sweet! 

https://www.webmd.com/women/guide/menstrual-cup#1-2


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Well, you asked for it...
> I have not tried the cup yet, one of the reasons being I can only imagine leakage being a problem. But the vagina is a muscle, not a gaping hole and the walls close in around whatever is put inside it. As for spillage, yeah I can imagine it can get quite messy, another reason I haven't tried it myself, but that's why you do it over the toilet. If imagine having toilet paper already ripped off the roll and ready would be a good idea.


I get it is a muscle. I get it can hold something in. But wouldn't everyday activity cause it to start sliding out. Even walking would cause it to slide down or possibly out, no?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I get it is a muscle. I get it can hold something in. But wouldn't everyday activity cause it to start sliding out. Even walking would cause it to slide down or possibly out, no?


No. It doesnt slip/slide out like that ?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I get it is a muscle. I get it can hold something in. But wouldn't everyday activity cause it to start sliding out. Even walking would cause it to slide down or possibly out, no?


I think @SuzeCB can answer that better, I've never used one before.



Mkang14 said:


> No. It doesnt slip/slide out like that ?


Yeah but I can imagine if you're playing sports or something like that the cup could shift and leak.

If you've used one, please correct me if I'm wrong, I'm curious too.

I can imagine they'd be a huge money saver.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> No. It doesnt slip/slide out like that ?


Ultimately depends on the strength of the vaginal muscles. After childbirth, and especially age (kind of a moot point in terms of menses in this age group), not only can objects slide out but organs can as well.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Ultimately depends on the strength of the vaginal muscles. After childbirth, and especially age (kind of a moot point in terms of menses in this age group), not only can objects slide out but organs can as well.


I thought you guys were talking about tampons until I read further up ? ..


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Überall said:


> Good job. The only question I have is did the pax tip?


There's no passenger in the car, unless she butt dialed the start the trip button. Mom was standing by with banknotes ready to hand out while she was doing diagnosis, $1 for read bp, $1 for CPR and $1 for for removing the cotton. or the mother said, I'll ride with you and follow the Ambulance. The mom was just too eager to tip make the whole story so plausible beyond believe!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> No. It doesnt slip/slide out like that ?


I am sure I could name two other things that would slip and slide in and out like that ??


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I thought you guys were talking about tampons until I read further up ? ..


Ohhh yeah, menstrual cup recently ?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Ultimately depends on the strength of the vaginal muscles. After childbirth, and especially age (kind of a moot point in terms of menses in this age group), not only can objects slide out but organs can as well.


As if this thread wasn't getting graphic enough ?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I thought you guys were talking about tampons until I read further up ? ..


Great now I have to scroll up? You do realize I was previously preoccupied @Mkang14 ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Ohhh yeah, menstrual cup recently ?


Okay so no more elephant tampon then ?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> As if this thread wasn't getting graphic enough ?


By the way, you have that to look forward to. I get to be worried about wearing shorts in public. Gravity is a ***** ?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Perfectly said, thank you.


HIPPOCRATES OATH AND WICCAN VOW ARE THE SAME.
So is using herbs as medicine.
" Do what ye will
Do ye no Harm".


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> HIPPOCRATES OATH AND WICCAN VOW ARE THE SAME.
> So is using herbs as medicine.
> " Do what ye will
> Do ye no Harm".


Okay. Interesting.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Like the Mercury Dime.
Or the Pyramid on the Dollar Bill.

You take it for granted.
Until one day
You ask " Why" ?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Like the Mercury Dime.
> Or the Pyramid on the Dollar Bill.
> 
> You take it for granted.
> ...


Bro. We're talking about hoohas. Erm.. A serious medical condition.

But the dollar bill thing is more aligned with the Freemasons.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Don't let Uber know you saved someone's life.
> 
> Rohit will be unable to comprehend such a selfless act, and deactivate you.


but i thought you would get a badge ?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

kevin92009 said:


> but i thought you would get a badge ?


Ooooooo new badge idea! I'll tell the guys at corporate. I can feel that promotion coming! ?

Copy & paste from elsewhere on the interwebs, funny moments of mine in the field. Well, in a dark humor sorta way. 

----
*What's that noise?*

I was on my first rotation of precepting, hanging out in the office of a fellow Paramedic student - an officer of his squad. I heard a bell and lots of commotion outside, he said "good luck!" This was my first 911 call, I had no idea what the tones and station bells meant.

*Sorry, ma'am*

Towards the middle of my Paramedic training, my first preceptors were being quite aggressive. They wanted me to do everything, including the initial assessment.

We had an early morning call for nausea and vomiting. I was exhausted, walked in behind everyone else. I noticed my patient's bald head more than anything else and bent down to begin my assessment. I said "sir, what seems to be the problem?" One of my preceptors cleared his throat and I looked at my patient closer. Pink slippers, pink robe, and a nice old woman apparently undergoing chemotherapy.

Later, the preceptor said "good thing you didn't make that mistake over the radio. Last time that happened, the attending physician took the student to the morgue to show them the difference."

*"Sick, Unknown"*

While stationed in Chinatown in Philadelphia (still as a student), we were awoken by a late night call. My preceptors, Ken and Diane, stumbled to the firefighter standing watch for the dispatch fax. He asked what the call was, the firefighter blushed and said "sick, unknown" - a frequent dispatch complaint when the details were vague.

We got into our rig and Ken shouted "it doesn't say 'sick, unknown,' it says 'penis pain!'" He got on the radio and said "Medic 1 responding&#8230; I ain't touching this one with a ten foot pole!" Dispatch replied "Roger that, Medic 1!"

We arrived at the address and saw a man sitting on the curb. He didn't flag us down so we marked back in service.

*This little piggy&#8230;*

While riding with Ken and Diane we were dispatched to a combative intoxicated individual. We wrangled him into the ambulance and did our best to restrain him.

During the drive to the hospital, while I was attempting IV access, the patient shouted "F you <insert racial expletive here>!" Ken was a large and proud African American gentleman. He sat on the patient's chest, took his hand, and said "any more of that and this little piggy&#8230;."

The patient continued this behavior at the ER and the attending physician decided to perform RSI so that he didn't have to deal with his nonsense while they treated him. After he was unconscious and intubated, a nurse began inserting a Foley catheter. She said "well, I see what he's so mad about!"

*You're free to go&#8230; or not*

Ken and Diane wanted me to be a pro at IVs. One shift, they said "no matter what, everyone gets an IV today."

Near the end of our shift, we were dispatched for a panic attack. Ken and Diane were fantastic medics, they talked to the patient and calmed him down. The three of us decided that he was able to go home without transport. Then we all (including the patient) realized that I had already inserted an 18 gauge IV in his forearm. Protocols required us to transport at that point.

*Se Habla Español & Wrong Hole*

I was working an ER rotation with an awesome nurse. A Spanish speaking patient came in that required a Foley. The nurse did his best to explain what was about to happen using his limited Spanish and then turned to me. "If he doesn't understand, he will in a second." The response? "Ayyyeeeeee!"

Our next patient was an elderly woman with advanced dementia. We needed to obtain her temperature and she would not open her mouth. So, we had only one other route.

The nurse inserted the thermometer, paused, and said "oops, wrong hole. Oh well, close enough."

He then asked me if I knew the difference between the red thermometer and the blue one. I shook my head, he said "the taste."

*Turn where???*

One of my first partners of my career, Kathy, was on a call with another medic. Dispatch directions were to drive down the main highway of our county and something along the lines of "turn right next to Farmer John's house, where the big oak tree used to be."

"Sir, I have no idea who Farmer John is or where his tree was!" ******* dispatching at its finest.

*Wild Monkey Sex Room*

I was stationed in an old ranch house on Elm Street for a couple of years. Due to some bad apples in our bunch, we were known by some as "Nightmare on Elm Street."

Because it was a three bedroom house, often with a staff of two, more than sleeping went on behind our doors at night. I arrived to work one morning to find a large phallus spray painted on our newly asphalted parking lot and a sign on the front door reading "Wild Monkey Sex Room."

Later that day, a supervisor arrived for a random visit. He wasn't amused.

*Everyone's dead!*

This one was a high profile call, so I have to be careful with HIPAA. Let's just say that a father and daughter crashed a vehicle that contained highly combustible fuel. And this is a darker humor one.

The father had a head injury and was repeating the same question over and over. "Was there an explosion? Is my daughter okay?" (she was and they both survived). My partner and I reassured him over and over, he said "thank God" and then immediately repeated the question.

I bit my tongue after a while, wanting to say "no! Everyone's dead! It was a huge fireball!" Just to see if it would break the loop.

*Hippo?*

Speaking of HIPAA, my partner asked a nurse at a facility for a FACE sheet - required by our company. The nurse replied, wide eyed, "no, that's a Hippo violation!" SMH

*Dude, it's the cops!*

We were frequently bored on Elm Street. One afternoon, a couple medics decided to make "Works bombs." One did not explode so they decided to form a makeshift bomb squad. Wearing turnout gear and using a backboard as a shield, they carefully walked up and poked it with a broom. Finally, it exploded.

We were stationed directly behind a restaurant. All of the sudden, a deputy (and a former coworker of ours) appeared from behind the privacy fence. "What the hell are you all doing over here?! There are three State Troopers eating lunch and they wanted to know what the hell that noise was!!"

*I'm Batman!*

The two medics most likely behind the "Wild Monkey Sex Room" got bored one day, around Halloween. One dressed up as Robin, the other as Batman. Batman made a makeshift surfboard out of a backboard and tied a rope to the back of the ambulance. Robin drove him past the Sheriff's Office.

*Wrong Turn*

My partner and I were returning from an interfacility transport in D.C. and somehow ended up in the Pentagon's parking lot, late at night. A patrol car intercepted us within seconds, I was freaking out. The officer casually walked up and asked us if we knew so-and-so, he was a former employee of our company.

*Oh, deer*

We received a transport call over an hour away for a patient in serious condition. We were hauling butt to get there, around 80 MPH.

A deer jumped in front of us and my partner made the correct evasive driving decision - plow straight ahead (otherwise we would have surely wrecked). It seemed that we just clipped the deer, the only damage appeared to be to our passenger's side headlight. We continued on without stopping.

When we reached the hospital, I got out and said "what's that smell?" We had indeed clipped the deer, but it smashed against the side of our ambulance. Blood and fecal matter from the front to the rear.

*Pumpkin Head*

Some coworkers and local firefighters decided to go out drinking one night after a shift. I really tied one on, my partner and I slept at the station. Well, she slept and I passed out on the floor.

At some point during the night, the crew on duty took pictures of me with a Halloween pumpkin treat basket on my head. They then proceeded to put toothpaste on my hands.

When I woke up I shouted "who put toothpaste in my underwear?!" Everyone cracked up and said "where??!"

I was "Pumpkin Head" for months later.

*Out of Breath*

I had a long commute to work and was known for checking my ambulance and then going immediately to my room for a nap. One day I arrived to find my bunk room full of balloons, floor to ceiling.

I started out by carefully untying each to let the air escape. The mastermind of the prank said "he's doing it like a Navy SEAL taking out a sentry. 'Shhhhh&#8230;'" I laughed and resorted to using my blade for the rest.

"Dude, we were up for hours doing that! I almost passed out!"

*Where's the dog?*

This one is actually three funny stories in one.

We were dispatched for a serious dog bite to a woman's leg with severe bleeding. On the way to the call, my partner stated "I ain't got no clue where we're going." She had just started driving randomly, I had never worked with her before and assumed she knew where she was heading.

I got us on track and called for a helicopter due to the reports by fire and first responders on scene. My partner initiated hyper drive and managed to get all six wheels of our ambulance off of the ground whilst cresting a hill. I yelled "slow down! We are the only available ALS unit!" She was fired soon after for something else.

We arrived in scene and I began to assess and treat the patient. Indeed, lots of blood loss. While I was starting an IV, I asked her where the dog was. "Oh, he's right there, sweetie." I looked over my shoulder to see a pitbull watching me intently, blood still on his snout.

I knew that I needed to get the patient in the OR fast, I asked where the helicopter was. I was in Virginia, near the Maryland border (high tide mark on the Chesapeake Bay), and a Maryland State Police helicopter had been scrambled quite some time before. Their flight should have been short, they weren't in sight.

Finally, Trooper 7 touched down. A very pissed off State Trooper / Flight Medic stormed out of the helicopter demanding to speak with the scene commander.

Apparently, the helicopter was given coordinates for a town over 30 nautical miles away and were low on fuel. After a sufficient ass chewing as a police officer, the medic swiftly prepped my patient for transport to a trauma center.

This one made the local paper. The patient came close to losing her leg (or worse), my call to get a helicopter in the air based on relayed information earned me a commendation.

As for the dog, I'm hoping he survived as well. Apparently the lady got tangled in his chain and spooked him. He seemed sweet, I even pet him on scene. Bad day for both dog and owner.

This is also one of the few cross trained agencies that I support with my whole heart. I was always relieved to hear Maryland State Police was on their way. Magnificent officers and the best flight medics I ever encountered. They were highly trained in both roles and showed equal passion for each.

*Bye bye, helicopter*

I was dispatched for a motorcycle accident. Based on our response time, reported injuries, and the mechanism of injury I requested a helicopter immediately.

We arrived on scene to find the motorcycle in the ditch with minor damage and a bunch of people standing around, no obvious patient. I asked who the rider was, he raised his hand. I felt foolish for requesting a helicopter and placed them in service.

The patient was in pain, I was planning on giving him morphine during transport. We placed him on a back board while he was standing and began to lay him flat. Once he reached about a 40 degree angle, he began to scream in pain. I looked up to see the helicopter flying overhead back to their base.

We finally got him into the back of the ambulance and he said "I can't breathe, man!" I asked him which side hurt, it was his right. Quick listen to lung sounds, good on the left and absent on the right.

"This is going to hurt." I performed a textbook needle decompression on the right side, he had immediate relief. He was discharged from our local ER a few hours later.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Serious question. How do the cups stay in and not just fall out. And when the cup is removed what about spilling all over upon removal?


When done correctly (slight learning curve) it forms a slight suction and that keeps it in place, and keeps it from spilling over.

When it's time to remove, it's done over the toilet. The bottom of the cup gets pinched, and this breaks the suction. Remove and dump.

There's a bad joke somewhere in there... LOL


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> When done correctly (slight learning curve) it forms a slight suction and that keeps it in place, and keeps it from spilling over.
> 
> When it's time to remove, it's done over the toilet. The bottom of the cup gets pinched, and this breaks the suction. Remove and dump.
> 
> There's a bad joke somewhere in there... LOL


Love the reply, laughed at the end ?

Appreciate the breakdown. Figured suction was a big part. Does it basically conform to the shape of the cervix? And how long in between changes?


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

**update about Sarah***

I had a conversation with her mum in the hospital where 'Sarah' is hospitalized in the late afternoon.

Her mum is nice enough to share a few snapshots of the laboratory report. Blood biochemistry indicated an elevated stress profile like BUN and CK which do not tell much since these elevations can also be observed in patients with heart failure. The first evidence of sepsis is from CBC (complete blood count) indicating leukocytosis (abnormally high white blood cell number); which is indicative of active infection or leukaemia. Vaginal swab culture revealed positive _staphylocoocus aureus_ (accounts for the majority of TSS) colonization rather than the more lethal species Group A _streptococcus pyogenes_ (GAS). Consistently, TSST-1 (a super toxin produced by _S. aureus_) was detected by PCR (to detect the DNA of interest). These results support the the observation of purulent vaginal discharge.

Fortunately, bacteraemia is negative (no _S. Aureus_ contamination in blood in this case) which suggest a more invasive CSF puncture is not necessary (spreading to the brain / spinal cord is unlikely). Currently, intervention strategy has switched from wide-spectrum antibiotics therapy (to prepare for the worst case scenario of possible MRSA infection = a super _S. aureus_ that is resistant to classical cell wall inhibitors known as the penicillin family) to targeted therapy. My guess is that adjuvant therapy with protein synthesis inhibitors like clindamycin and IG supplement is also launched in parallel.

Unlike pierced trauma which removal of the impaled object will lead to profuse haemorrhage due to the disruption of clotted tissue at the wound, this is less likely to happen with tampon removal since the issue is infection-based instead of trauma-based. Hence it is a more of medicine emergency rather than surgical emergency. Yes, I cannot exclude the possibility of traumatizing the endometrial wall.The ongoing infection has led to local necrosis so surgical debridement will be arranged when Sarah's condition becomes more stable. Sarah may also need a obn/gyn specialist later due to menorrphagia.

I agree with @Benjamin M that the first treatment should be antibiotic therapy and the removal of bacterial scaffold (the tampon in this case) does not offer any immediate benefits; but how am I supposed to have those? ? However, a scaffold is essential to the survival and invasion of bacteria, this is why I took the risk. As for the EMS response, I would say the primary objective was to achieve hydration in conjunction with augmenting the cardiovascular response with noradrenaline administration. I left soon as the EMS took over (I am aware of the fact that I am not qualified and also not supposed to intervene at the first place). It may be presumptuous of me to ask..... have you ever thought of working as a ERR / paramedic (Emergency & Resuscitation Responder; not sure how you call that in the US) again? Back to the place where I was raised you are not going to make decent $ ($40-50k range) depending on the district but these people do have the respect of the general public.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> **update about Sarah***
> 
> I had a conversation with her mum in the hospital where 'Sarah' is hospitalized in the late afternoon.
> 
> ...


Take back my skeptical posts, mostly. 

Look, assuming that this all actually took place, just a thought - train to at least be an EMT. Paramedic education is now a BS degree in a lot of places but you can get by in less than three years. And I worked alongside loads of old farts.

And there's always a need for volunteers!

Oh, and speaking of volunteers, many volunteer agencies will pay for training.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Love the reply, laughed at the end ?
> 
> Appreciate the breakdown. Figured suction was a big part. Does it basically conform to the shape of the cervix? And how long in between changes?


It's a cup. A little taller than wide when open and holds about a jigger. It doesn't conform to the cervix. Need room for the content, you know? Think less about a diaphragm and more about that old fashioned toy with a cup on a stick and you try to catch the ball. The stick gets trimmed down, according to the women's comfort.

How often between changes depends on the woman and the kind of monthly she's having.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Unlike pierced trauma which removal of the impaled object will lead to profuse haemorrhage due to the disruption of clotted tissue at the wound, this is less likely to happen with tampon removal since the issue is infection-based instead of trauma-based. Hence it is a more of medicine emergency rather than surgical emergency.


Aye. Reading this in more detail. I'm sorry, no. No no no.

Look, assuming that this actually happened (a critical patient and her mother ordered an Uber instead of doing what every logical person would do), and you have all of this medical knowledge, you should know well enough.

Removing the tampon outside of the ER accomplishes what, exactly? In this case, nothing. And yes, it could have absolutely caused more problems - because, according to you, she was hypotensive and then went into cardiac arrest. Add possible hemorrhaging (yes, an absolute risk) to the mix?

Look, if this actually happened (I personally find it hard to believe), kudos. I hope that before you started pulling out the tampon or exited your vehicle you called 911. How's the response time there?

This is definitely a local news piece.


----------



## RebelPercMom (Mar 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Soooo....I cant get this image out of my head. Pax laying on ground and the *UBER *driver -o:-o:-o: is maneuvering the pax into a gynecological position .....removing the lower clothing...and reaching up into the nether region of this pax....still....I haven't heard....what tools did you use?
> 
> View attachment 341878
> 
> ...


Omg I cried I was laughing so hard.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Aye. Reading this in more detail. I'm sorry, no. No no no.
> 
> Look, assuming that this actually happened (a critical patient and her mother ordered an Uber instead of doing what every logical person would do), and you have all of this medical knowledge, you should know well enough.
> 
> ...


If she was going to hemorrhage, a tampon wouldn't stop it. At all. They don't hold very much. Not even the super-duper-ultimate protection ones.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> If she was going to hemorrhage, a tampon wouldn't stop it. At all. They don't hold very much. Not even the super-duper-ultimate protection ones.


Talking about removing the tampon, breaking clots and possibly pulling tissue that had adhered to it.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I accepted a DF trip some time at 5pm thinking of calling it a day. The account holder (the mum) called and told me to reverse my car into the garage since her daughter could not walk. Sure, at first I thought she was handicapped but turned out....
> 
> Seeing her daughter (let's call her Sarah) getting dragged due to the inability to even limp, I said 'sorry I think you may need an ambulance'. She then looked at Sarah and said 'Mum is with you OK? The clinic is just 2 miles away'. God this woman was not listening....
> 
> ...


Wow! TSS huh? hasn't been heard of since 80's but you lost me at helping to remove the tampon...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Wow! TSS huh? hasn't been heard of since 80's but you lost me at helping to remove the tampon...


I'd say more but I'm tired and my scarlet fever is kicking in again


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I agree with @Benjamin M that the first treatment should be antibiotic therapy and the removal of bacterial scaffold (the tampon in this case) does not offer any immediate benefits; but how am I supposed to have those? ?


"Should be" antibiotic therapy? "Bacterial scaffold"? 


MyJessicaLS430 said:


> However, a scaffold is essential to the survival and invasion of bacteria, this is why I took the risk.


The infection as you described is systemic, not local. The damage is already done, removing the foreign object prehospital is pointless and potentially dangerous. 


MyJessicaLS430 said:


> As for the EMS response, I would say the primary objective was to achieve hydration in conjunction with augmenting the cardiovascular response with noradrenaline administration.


You were performing CPR when they arrived, correct? Was she indeed in cardiac arrest? 


MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I left soon as the EMS took over (I am aware of the fact that I am not qualified and also not supposed to intervene at the first place).


Absolutely nothing wrong with rendering aid. That's something that I want folks here to understand.

"Citizens (non-medical professionals) are covered by Good Samaritan laws in most states, including Texas, and in several countries.

Good Samaritan laws offer legal protection to people who give reasonable assistance to those who are, or whom they believe to be, injured, ill, in peril, or otherwise incapacitated.[1] The protection is intended to reduce bystanders' hesitation to assist, for fear of being sued or prosecuted for unintentional injury or wrongful death. An example of such a law in common-law areas of Canada: a good Samaritan doctrine is a legal principle that prevents a rescuer who has voluntarily helped a victim in distress from being successfully sued for wrongdoing. Its purpose is to keep people from being reluctant to help a stranger in need for fear of legal repercussions should they make some mistake in treatment.[2] By contrast, a duty to rescue law requires people to offer assistance and holds those who fail to do so liable."

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Good_Samaritan_law


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Aye. Reading this in more detail. I'm sorry, no. No no no.
> 
> Look, assuming that this actually happened (a critical patient and her mother ordered an Uber instead of doing what every logical person would do), and you have all of this medical knowledge, you should know well enough.
> 
> ...


I know next to nothing on the topic of EMS and aid, and reading your back-and-fourths, it sounds like you know what you're talking about lol .. but now I can't tell if this is made up or not. But this is such a completely random thread, why would she make up this ridiculously long story? Lol


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I know next to nothing on the topic of EMS and aid, and reading your back-and-fourths, it sounds like you know what you're talking about lol .. but now I can't tell if this is made up or not. But this is so completely random, why would she make up this ridiculously long story? Lol


Attention? Trying to raise awareness about a serious but next to non existent medical emergency? Enjoys writing short stories? Who knows.

Skepticism started when unnecessary medical terminology popped up, as I said before as though she had a medical dictionary in front of her. It reads like symptoms from WebMD mixed with a story about being a driver.

Maybe it happened. "Uber driver saves the life of a woman experiencing toxic shock syndrome, a medical emergency that only occurs in 3 to 6 women out of 100,000 per year" sounds like a great news headline to me!


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Attention? Trying to raise awareness about a serious but next to non existent medical emergency? Enjoys writing short stories? Who knows.
> 
> Skepticism started when unnecessary medical terminology popped up, as I said before as though she had a medical dictionary in front of her. It reads like symptoms from WebMD mixed with a story about being a driver.
> 
> Maybe it happened. "Uber driver saves the life of a woman experiencing toxic shock syndrome, a medical emergency that only occurs in 3 to 6 women out of 100,000 per year" sounds like a great news headline to me!


The internet is such a conundrum ?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Attention? Trying to raise awareness about a serious but next to non existent medical emergency? Enjoys writing short stories? Who knows.
> 
> Skepticism started when unnecessary medical terminology popped up, as I said before as though she had a medical dictionary in front of her. It reads like symptoms from WebMD mixed with a story about being a driver.
> 
> Maybe it happened. "Uber driver saves the life of a woman experiencing toxic shock syndrome, a medical emergency that only occurs in 3 to 6 women out of 100,000 per year" sounds like a great news headline to me!


TSS isn't only caused by tampon use. It also happens after a recent surgery or open wound. The reasons tampons come into play are the ones I mentioned about irritation and tiny tears in the vaginal wall/cervix. Because it's all interior, the person can't actually see the infection in its early stage like they can on a surgical or accidental wound.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

1. I will wade in the Red River but I will not drink from it.

2. Why do tampons have strings? So you can floss after you eat


----------



## JonyL (Jun 7, 2019)

Why isn't this on the news?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> TSS isn't only caused by tampon use. It also happens after a recent surgery or open wound. The reasons tampons come into play are the ones I mentioned about irritation and tiny tears in the vaginal wall/cervix. Because it's all interior, the person can't actually see the infection in its early stage like they can on a surgical or accidental wound.


Yes, I'm aware. But it's still extremely rare, especially caused by a tampon as presented in this story.



JonyL said:


> Why isn't this on the news?


Exactly.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Hmm. EMS started an IV and...? Confirmed cardiac arrest? ROSC in the field? Sorry to be a little skeptical but I applaud your actions nonetheless.
> 
> TSS, as you mentioned, is very rare - less than 20k cases annually in the US. There are many causes of sepsis or the low blood pressure, warm skin, and rash that you witnessed.
> 
> ...


So you are saying no vaginal inspection?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> So you are saying no vaginal inspection?


Outside of the ER? Check for uncontrolled bleeding, that's about it.


----------



## kaitkait (Jun 7, 2019)

I woulda just called 911 and tried to make her comfortable without touching her


----------



## jojomo (Jun 25, 2019)

I wanna applaud you but I also wanna know if this story's true


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Attention? Trying to raise awareness about a serious but next to non existent medical emergency? Enjoys writing short stories?


Could this OP be the return of @SadUber, or is she channeling him?

I didn't believe it at first, but I try to give people the benefit of the doubt. If it's online, it must be true. ?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Could this OP be be the return of @SadUber, or is she channeling him?
> 
> I didn't believe it at first, but I try to give people the benefit of the doubt. If it's online, it must be true. ?


I keep hearing about SadUber. I will try to dedicate some time to learn more :wink:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I keep hearing about SadUber. I will try to dedicate some time to learn more :wink:


He is a must read!!!

https://uberpeople.net/members/saduber.109794/recent-content


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I froze in front of the trauma team my first time. Surgeon spoke up (dead silence waiting for the report). "Don't worry, he'll stop bleeding eventually".


That was my main EMT instructor's favorite saying: "All bleeding eventually stops."


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

JimKE said:


> That was my main EMT instructor's favorite saying: "All bleeding eventually stops."


Yeppers


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I keep hearing about SadUber. I will try to dedicate some time to learn more :wink:


Don't waste your time.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Serious question. How do the cups stay in and not just fall out. And when the cup is removed what about spilling all over upon removal?


No, it doesn't fall out. It pops open inside and makes a seal. If you must know, sometimes it's like a bloody crime scene upon removal. I've never had a spill w/ the Diva Cup. But it's awkward to remove it in a public restroom.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> **update about Sarah***
> 
> I had a conversation with her mum in the hospital where 'Sarah' is hospitalized in the late afternoon.
> 
> ...


-------------------------------
I don't think that you understand what Benjamin and I are saying. It is one thing to enter a medical emergency scene as a EMT -- it is another to enter as an Uber driver and perform medical procedures. She would have been in the Hospital E.R. within 30 minutes. There is no way that you can assess how much damage has been done, nor how much damage you would do by removing that tampon in the field. Since the infection is already well set , removing the tampon in the driveway instead of 30 minutes later in a hospital will make little difference. Your report above is full of fancy medical words but the bottom line is this -- you put her at greater risk by "searching" for a tampon sitting that was hidden in a pool of puss in an canal that was already traumatized. 
It does not matter what your background is. Unless you are in a paid medical position on the emergency call, you are setting yourself up for a major lawsuit.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> Unless you are in a paid medical position on the emergency call, you are setting yourself up for a major lawsuit.


Agreed up to this point. Most states have Good Samaritan laws that protect citizens who choose to render aid.

However, this does not apply to trained medical professionals (in most cases).


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> The infection as you described is systemic, not local. The damage is already done, removing the foreign object prehospital is *pointless and potentially dangerous.*


Agree. The vagina is extremely vascular and the tissue is delicate on its best day. With an infection, and undoubtedly a swollen tampon, I think the chances of serious injury are very high.



> Absolutely nothing wrong with rendering aid. That's something that I want folks here to understand.
> 
> "Citizens (non-medical professionals) are covered by Good Samaritan laws in most states, including Texas, and in several countries.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna disagree with you here, and I'm not splitting hairs. Good Sam laws are very complicated, and not something any Uber driver should rely on.

It is critical for everybody to clearly understand *their state law *and the case law flowing from it. Good Sam laws vary from state to state, and so does the case law. And not every state even has a Good Sam law..

For example, Florida law:

Does not EXEMPT you from lawsuits. It can be offered as a DEFENSE, but it's not a given that it will even be accepted, much less be successful.
In Florida, Good Sam coverage requires two things:
That the person providing medical care *does not exceed or violate* whatever training they have. For a trained responder lower than an RN or MD, I'm guessing removing the tampon would be contraindicated and would therefore void any Good Sam coverage.​
Good faith. That means the responder cannot receive any kind of compensation for their help. Those two were Uber customers. OP responded there with insurance coverage on her car, for the purpose of transporting someone for money. ZERO Good Sam coverage in Florida. If you stop at the scene of an accident to render aid, you're covered, but if you are potentially receiving compensation from the patient for ANYthing, you are not covered.​


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

*IDK what to believe anymore*

me reading this at first: wow a hero










Me when I realize ok some responses bring up valid points, why isn't this on the news










Me reading @Benjamin M along with other responses who put together the pieces to everyone who doesn't speak EMS, nothing adds up, again how did this not make local news?










Me once I realize weve possibly might of been played this whole time on one of the randomest topics on here


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> *IDK what to believe anymore*
> 
> me reading this at first: wow a hero
> 
> ...


Go with your first instinct! Your gut is never wrong.

I'm not medically trained, but I have difficulty believing a mom is ok with a complete stranger removing her daughters TP, and on a later update how the mom shared snapshots of lab reports.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Agree. The vagina is extremely vascular and the tissue is delicate on its best day. With an infection, and undoubtedly a swollen tampon, I think the chances of serious injury are very high.


Yeah I mean I'm no medical major but I am female. There's also powerful muscles at work too. I'm wondering how the tampon was able to be extracted past the walls of the inflamed area.

Quite an image I have in my head.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Agreed up to this point. Most states have Good Samaritan laws that protect citizens who choose to render aid.
> 
> However, this does not apply to trained medical professionals (in most cases).


----------------------------------
Do not agree. If she did something that caused permanent injury or death, the womans mother would not be so grateful. Keeping in mind that in a medical emergency, mommy called an Uber for a semi-conscious child, rather then calling 911, I see a lawsuit a huge possibility. Especially, since Uber has lots of money and pays lawsuits freely. The Reality, this driver ( total stranger ) has the woman on the ground in a driveway, and is searching a small cavity that has a discharge of puss and fluid, not to mention a horrendous odor. Driver had to probe the area in her search, was she wearing gloves? Probably not, I have not seen that mention. There are too many risks, especially when delaying that particular procedure to be done at the hospital would not have made a difference in the outcome and would have been medically safer.
People keep talking about CPR and near dying. I don't remember anything about CPR being done nor the patient being that close to death. Did I miss something? I have read over all the drivers posts.
Another concern is that this woman had Aids or another nasty disease and now the driver has been exposed. I have many concerns about this entire issue but I always keep in mind that no matter what the situation, I always stay within my level of experience and help in any way possible until qualified help arrives.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> ----------------------------------
> Do not agree. If she did something that caused permanent injury or death, the womans mother would not be so grateful. Keeping in mind that in a medical emergency, mommy called an Uber for a semi-conscious child, rather then calling 911, I see a lawsuit a huge possibility. Especially, since Uber has lots of money and pays lawsuits freely. The Reality, this driver ( total stranger ) has the woman on the ground in a driveway, and is searching a small cavity that has a discharge of puss and fluid, not to mention a horrendous odor. Driver had to probe the area in her search, was she wearing gloves? Probably not, I have mention. There are too many risks, especially when delaying that particular procedure to be done at the hospital would not have made a difference in the outcome and would have been medically safer.
> People keep talking about CPR and near dying. I don't remember anything about CPR being done nor the patient being that close to death. Did I miss something? I have read over all the drivers posts.
> Another concern is that this woman had Aids or another nasty disease and now the driver has been exposed. I have many concerns about this entire issue but I always keep in mind that no matter what the situation, I always stay within my level of experience and help in any way possible until qualified help arrives.


Will read in more detail later. In the meantime, study up on Good Samaritan laws.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Go with your first instinct! Your gut is never wrong.
> 
> I'm not medically trained, but I have difficulty believing a mom is ok with a complete stranger removing her daughters TP, and on a later update how the mom shared snapshots of lab reports.


I just read through her update response ... I honestly am conflicted, my gut is conflicted too lmao .. why go into so much detail if she really is just making up the whole thing ?

But now that you all bring up how this is newsworthy I've seen headlines of dumber things .. this would definitely be a story in a local paper, someone would of had to seen or heard something ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Can also happen easily if the tampon is too large for her flow at the moment, causing chafing, or if she has microscopic tears in the lining of her vagina that occur quite commonly during sex.
> 
> I strongly suggest to all my female friends still menstruating that they switch to a silicone cup.


I thought it was only scented tampons that cause this condition. Aren't regular plain cotton ones ok?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I just read through her update response ... I honestly am conflicted, my gut is conflicted too lmao .. why go into so much detail if she really is just making up the whole thing ?


It's a lot of medical terms, referencing blood work that would be taken based on the symptoms.



Lissetti said:


> I thought it was only scented tampons that cause this condition. Aren't regular plain cotton ones ok?


Basically, it's any foreign object left in the vagina for too long. Typically tampons. Can also be a lost condom, IUD (rare), etc.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> It's a lot of medical terms, referencing blood work that would be taken based on the symptoms.
> 
> 
> Basically, it's any foreign object left in the vagina for too long. Typically tampons.


If something this long and in-depth is really a fantasy then what the hell .. lol


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> If something this long and in-depth is really a fantasy then what the hell .. lol


Hey, loads of fictional stories out there ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> It's a lot of medical terms, referencing blood work that would be taken based on the symptoms.
> 
> 
> Basically, it's any foreign object left in the vagina for too long. Typically tampons. Can also be a lost condom, IUD (rare), etc.


Well it's a good thing I have my jean pockets to store things in...:biggrin:


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Will read in more detail later. In the meantime, study up on Good Samaritan laws.


--------------------------
I believe that another poster has already answered about GS laws. 
Frankly, I would never go to the extent that this driver went, especially seeing an orifice that is discharging puss and fluid. Could be a miscarriage among several other possibilities. Keeping the patient off her feet and keeping the fever down is about my limit. Also, wondering " What is taking the ambulance so long ??? "


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Me all day today


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> --------------------------
> I believe that another poster has already answered that.


Loads of people have been saved by citizens protected by these laws. They exist to quell fears of being sued, etc.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I just read through her update response ... I honestly am conflicted, my gut is conflicted too lmao .. why go into so much detail if she really is just making up the whole thing ?


Have you ever heard of Susan Smith, the Runaway Bride (real life not the movie) or the woman who lied about being kidnapped in TX? They all gave great detail. Look at @SadUber threads, which are very descriptive and quite creative.

After hearing from those with medical training and what @Lissetti last wrote, I have doubts. Some parts may be true but some could be embellished. I agree with you asking why it's not in the news.

We will never know.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Have you ever heard of Susan Smith, the Runaway Bride (real life not the movie) or the woman who lied about being kidnapped in TX? They all gave great detail. Look at @SadUber threads, which are very descriptive and quite creatively.
> 
> After hearing from those with medical training and what @Lissetti last wrote, I have doubts. Some parts may be true but some could be embellished. I agree with you asking why it's not in the news.


No I never heard of her ... and I read sad Uber's thread with the balls in his car and the festive Hawaii theme but he had pics to back it up though you know?? Re reading this girls story on here it really does sound like dictionary copy and paste


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> If something this long and in-depth is really a fantasy then what the hell .. lol


-------------------------
LOL !!! Unknown territory for you guys.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

When someone writes about a topic I know nothing about (basically anything other than cars, the military, business, adult content) I give them the benefit of the doubt like @Invisible mentioned but now I'm like (????) idk what's real and not anymore lmao


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> No I never heard of her ... and I read sad Uber's thread with the balls in his car and the festive Hawaii theme but he had pics to back it up though you know?? Re reading this girls story on here it really does sound like dictionary copy and paste


Susan Smith lied and said a black man carjacked her and stole her car with her kids inside. She was on the news pleading for her kids return. But she killed her kids by rolling her car in a lake.

The Runaway Bride, aka Jennifer Wilbanks, said she was kidnapped and sexually assaulted. She lied because she didn't want to get married.

And the last example, in TX, forgot the name, lied saying she was kidnapped for revenge.

These are extreme examples, so look at the Uber pax who lie for a free ride. Yes SadUber had pic of balls, so I hope his stories are true. ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Susan Smith lied and said a black man carjacked her and stole her car with her kids inside. She was on the news pleading for her kids return. But she killed her kids by rolling her car in a lake.
> 
> The Runaway Bride, aka Jennifer Wilbanks, said she was kidnapped and sexually assaulted. She lied because she didn't want to get married.
> 
> ...


Maybe we are being Smolleted...:wink:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Maybe we are being Smolleted...:wink:


Yes!!!!!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I thought it was only scented tampons that cause this condition. Aren't regular plain cotton ones ok?


-----------------------
Yes, Lissetti, the regular are o.k. I would stay away from the super absorbent and scented. The problem is that the systems of some women - not all - are very sensitive and vulnerable to infection. Therefore, the item should be changed often( every 2-3 hours ) . Some doctors recommend daytime use only and pads at night. 
Recent studies show that 50% of TSS cases are cause by tampons. Symptoms will start to show in 3-5 days. TSS is a rare occurrence but does happen. 
Even though forgetting that one has a tampon in place seems odd, it does happen. A good friend of mine lost his wife to TSS. The doctors never could get control of her septic condition. She left behind two children.



SFOspeedracer said:


> View attachment 342091
> 
> 
> Me all day today


--------------------------------
Get rid of the cigarette. You will feel better.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

@KK2929

Sorry to hear about your friend's wife. So tragic.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Susan Smith lied and said a black man carjacked her and stole her car with her kids inside. She was on the news pleading for her kids return. But she killed her kids by rolling her car in a lake.
> 
> The Runaway Bride, aka Jennifer Wilbanks, said she was kidnapped and sexually assaulted. She lied because she didn't want to get married.
> 
> ...


This is just so random .. that's why I'm so thrown off, who wakes up and says I'm gonna make a story about period tampon removal and scar every male for life on a rideshare website

Lol my gut says sad Uber's stories were true .. I hope sad Uber is doing okay wherever he is


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------------
> Yes, Lissetti, the regular are o.k. I would stay away from the super absorbent and scented. The problem is that the systems of some women - not all - are very sensitive and vulnerable to infection. Therefore, the item should be changed often( every 2-3 hours ) . Some doctors recommend daytime use only and pads at night.
> Recent studies show that 50% of TSS cases are cause by tampons. Symptoms will start to show in 3-5 days. TSS is a rare occurrence but does happen.
> Even though forgetting that one has a tampon in place seems odd, it does happen. A good friend of mine lost his wife to TSS. The doctors never could get control of her septic condition. She left behind two children.


This is good to know. I never use them overnight, although I admit in my heyday of Anting when pings came in non-stop, I may have pushed that 3 hour limit a bit and used a higher absorbency than was necessary...for extra protection. (Didn't want any accidents...no Uber clean up fee for me.) It's only when I'm spending time out in public I tend to use them, doubled up with a thin pad...

However since those days are behind us, I have resumed using them in pretty much the manner you describe. When I'm spending the day at home, I never use them. Pads all the way.

Sorry to hear about your friends wife. One thing about tampons, is I'm very aware of those buggers. I don't understand how one could lose one though. Maybe she thought her period was over?...perhaps....


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------------
> Yes, Lissetti, the regular are o.k. I would stay away from the super absorbent and scented. The problem is that the systems of some women - not all - are very sensitive and vulnerable to infection. Therefore, the item should be changed often( every 2-3 hours ) . Some doctors recommend daytime use only and pads at night.
> Recent studies show that 50% of TSS cases are cause by tampons. Symptoms will start to show in 3-5 days. TSS is a rare occurrence but does happen.
> Even though forgetting that one has a tampon in place seems odd, it does happen. A good friend of mine lost his wife to TSS. The doctors never could get control of her septic condition. She left behind two children.
> ...


Lol I don't smoke, it's just the picture


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> This is just so random .. that's why I'm so thrown off, who wakes up and says I'm gonna make a story about period tampon removal and scar every male for life on a rideshare website


Well obviously it got my attention. I thought, "When are you guys ever going to hear a story like this again?"


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Well obviously it got my attention. I thought, "When are you guys ever going to hear a story like this again?"
> 
> View attachment 342099


Lmao I'm definitely entertained ... maybe you should post a story to top this

But make it un-menstruate related please

!!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Lmao I'm definitely entertained ... maybe you should post a story to top this
> 
> But make it un-menstruate related please
> 
> !!


LOL ok...

As for the feature....ah what the hell. If it gives women a little more info on this condition.....then have at it. I imagine many females in jobs where they don't have regular use the restroom have probably quite often abused the use of those little buggers...

Next thread.....

*Jock Itch! A Scourge To The Full Time Ant. *


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Next thread.....
> 
> *Jock Itch! A Scourge To The Full Time Ant. *


that topic has actually been done before (I kid you not)


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> No I never heard of her ... and I read sad Uber's thread with the balls in his car and the festive Hawaii theme but he had pics to back it up though you know?? Re reading this girls story on here it really does sound like dictionary copy and paste


Outside of trying to say it three times fast or even pronouncing it correctly, in my 10+ years in the inpatient and prehospital environment, I never heard anyone say "sphygmomanometer".


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

rideshareMN said:


> that topic has actually been done before (I kid you not)


Now I gotta dig for it. I imagine it would be. As a former Semi trucker I know it plagued a lot of the male truckers.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Jock Itch! A Scourge To The Full Time Ant.


Umm. Every damn summer. Lamisil seems to be the best. ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

rideshareMN said:


> that topic has actually been done before (I kid you not)


Yep! Found it, an old thread on the New Jersey board of all places.. :biggrin:


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> LOL ok...
> 
> As for the feature....ah what the hell. If it gives women a little more info on this condition.....then have at it. I imagine many females in jobs where they don't have regular use the restroom have probably quite often abused the use of those little buggers...
> 
> ...


NO thanks to that either lmao


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

By the way, this sort of story is what used to be "that call on Tuesday during lunch".

Treated many patients with sepsis and other similar issues, such as anaphylaxis (experienced the latter myself). I tried to follow up with the cases because I was interested and wanted to learn from their ultimate outcome.

Unfortunately, often the patient died later in the ICU/CCU despite best efforts and even regaining consciousness due to medical intervention prehospital - especially if they had gone into cardiac arrest. It's not Hollywood, where everyone starts talking again and goes on about their business.

In many cases, I was actually troubled by the fact that I had successfully resuscitated someone that should have had a DNR / advanced directive.

Permanently burned into my memory is an elderly woman in a nursing home that we achieved a ROSC (return of spontaneous circulation) within minutes based on the information provided by staff.

I pushed the appropriate drugs while my EMT partner placed a minimally invasive airway (quick, usually effective), after a few minutes of CPR she was looking at me. But her expression said "why?".

She died a couple of days later (permanently) and my boss praised the efforts of my partner and I. But she should have had a DNR issued by her family by that point and been allowed to pass gracefully in her bed.

It's a depressing subject for sure, but we all need to consider what our final wishes are, regardless of age. RS is a risky job.









Waiting for a ping ?








"Sure, Doc. Still a possibility for organ donation.. I'd say he's not a smoker.. " ?








My old office. :smiles: And, to some, cheaper than a motel room - needed eye bleach once ?


Lissetti said:


> Yep! Found it, an old thread on the New Jersey board of all places.. :biggrin:


Ironically, my first summer of digging down under, occurred while I was staying in Jersey ?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Lol, you probably shouldn't have gotten me started on this!

Old truck, when I first started -- very similar to yours.









Training shift with Air Rescue -- on the 4th of July, no less:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

JimKE said:


> Lol, you probably shouldn't have gotten me started on this!
> 
> Old truck, when I first started -- very similar to yours.
> View attachment 342141
> ...


I envy you! I always wanted to be a flight medic, never really got around to it. I'm not dead yet, though ?

This is Medic 61, my last company issued truck on a 911 and ALS transport contract, the day it was delivered. It was my truck years later hours away on ALS transport. I've seen it four times in the past week while driving - rusted, fading lettering, and dented.

My partner and I attended the local catholic parish on Sundays while working, back row so we didn't disturb folks if tones dropped. Father Tony blessed it for us. 


































I can't remember the manufacturer of the box. I loved Horton for the most part, apart from the constant electrical glitches. The electronic privacy windows were cool but often died quickly, hit a bump and they'd go between opaque and transparent. Fun jumping out into traffic blindly ?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Don't give me more credit than due. I was never a flight medic, or any other kind of medic. Just an EMT working seasonally in a remote location.

Because it was slow there, it was hard to keep skills up. I had ridden 6 12-hour shifts with our county rescue (Miami-Dade Fire Rescue) in EMT school, so I asked if I could continue occasional rides during my off-season.

They said yes and I rode 10-12 times a year...for 11 years! It was great experience because this is a very busy agency, and really exceptional medics. I got to see just about everything.

The first rescue captain I ever rode with was a great guy, but he transferred to another station, so I followed him (to the truck in the picture). Then he left there and took over Air Rescue. So I asked, and viola! That's how I got the Air Rescue ride, and they continued to provide training for us during our annual EMS refresher classes each year until I retired.

Air Rescue was great training for me even though we only had one call the day I flew, because I learned the "inside baseball" stuff. They were our almost exclusive transport, and usually our first-in unit, so knowing how they worked was really helpful...for me and for them.

Here's the rest of that shift's crew -- Alex on the right and PJ on the left (that's Captain PJ to you!).


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> I never knew tampons could be so deadly. Who knew?


100% of the female population



DoubleDee said:


> Photos or it never happened.


Do you REALLY want photos?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Lmao I'm definitely entertained ... maybe you should post a story to top this
> 
> But make it un-menstruate related please
> 
> !!


@Lissetti could start a thread on the blossoming bromance between the med workers @Benjamin M and @JimKE ?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

JimKE said:


> Don't give me more credit than due. I was never a flight medic, or any other kind of medic. Just an EMT working seasonally in a remote location.
> 
> Because it was slow there, it was hard to keep skills up. I had ridden 6 12-hour shifts with our county rescue (Miami-Dade Fire Rescue) in EMT school, so I asked if I could continue occasional rides during my off-season.
> 
> ...


Well, you rode the "gut box" and got to fly. Respect. 

I went through a fast EMT to paramedic program. My EMTs saved my ass sooooo many times when I I was green. And that's the adage, "paramedics save lives, EMTs save paramedics." ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Invisible said:


> @Lissetti could start a thread on the blossoming bromance between the med workers @Benjamin M and @JimKE ?


Oh Lawdy what is this I got dragged into. Seems to be going around today....

I think those two know how to hit Private Conversation. Otherwise It's going to leave the rest of us looking up words like sphygmomanometer all day.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> I thought it was only scented tampons that cause this condition. Aren't regular plain cotton ones ok?


"Regular" tampons aren't cotton. They are bleached wood pulp, which contains dioxins.

Wood pulp is more absorbent than cotton.

You can find cotton tampons, but they're from smaller companies and, since they can't be mass produced and shipped at the same rate, they cost a lot more.

They even make reusable from wool, but, as I understand it, these are much less comfortable. They're more absorbent than cotton, but not as much as wood pulp.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> "Regular" tampons aren't cotton. They are bleached wood pulp, which contains dioxins.
> 
> Wood pulp is more absorbent than cotton.
> 
> ...


Yeah I heard about this new feminine hygiene company on a radio commercial started by two women that only use natural sources for their products. No bleach or chemicals. I thought about trying them out, but yeah..you are right. Rather pricey though.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Yep! Found it, an old thread on the New Jersey board of all places.. :biggrin:


I got shouted down on that thread for my suggestion of men using coconut oil (antibiotic & antifungal properties) or Aquaphor (skin protectant properties) by some of the guys saying that fungus grows in moisture.

They don't seem to understand the difference between water (sweat) and oil.

Guys, listen. Pediatricians tell parents not to use powder on their babies for a reason. A few reasons, actually. They tell them to use A&D ointment, Aquaphor, or coconut oil.

Try it for one summer week. You'll never go back to dusting. This has been the case for every guy I've convinced to try it.

You're welcome.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Bottom line, the immune system will attack anything (regardless of its composition) if it deems it a threat.

I never had issues with taking NSAIDs until I was prescribed an extremely high dose after undergoing surgery because they refused to give me any more opioids. I have never had a problem with opioids but I could have died when the ibuprofen I was prescribed put me into anaphylaxis.

Passed out in the bathroom, almost split my head open. When I made it to the ER (stubbornly made my wife take me), my BP was bottomed out and my airway was starting to get compromised.

Opioid crisis.. For post operative pain management.. Please. But that's yet another conversation. ?



SuzeCB said:


> I got shouted down on that thread for my suggestion of men using coconut oil (antibiotic & antifungal properties) or Aquaphor (skin protectant properties) by some of the guys saying that fungus grows in moisture.
> 
> They don't seem to understand the difference between water (sweat) and oil.
> 
> ...


I'll give it a try, why not. <scratch scratch>


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Bottom line, the immune system will attack anything (regardless of its composition) if it deems it a threat.
> 
> I never had issues with taking NSAIDs until I was prescribed an extremely high dose after undergoing surgery because they refused to give me any more opioids. I have never had a problem with opioids but I could have died when the ibuprofen I was prescribed put me into anaphylaxis.
> 
> ...


It's not a bad idea for female drivers, either, unless they've got an AC vent blowing directly up their skirts...

Under the chest padding, too, if you're buxom... avoids irritation from the bra band.

And while these things may seem a little suggestive and off topic, they really aren't either. These are real health issues for folks driving all kinds of hours. Thank you, Mods, for not pulling the posts because of the regions of the body affected!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

We're all humans (well, maybe a couple of bots). We all have naughty bits. And we can all learn from the opposite sex. 

This thread reminded me of how the UK (the OP seems to be from there) views sexuality and human anatomy.

Here in America, shows and movies depicting violence, drugs, criminal activities, etc are totally acceptable. Show a penis or a vagina, it's forbidden. 

Across the pond, there was a series called "Girl's Guide to 21st Century Sex". Not only did it cover health concerns such as this, it showed a couple having sex. Here's where it gets interesting - both full nudity and also an internal view from the vagina (something that Dr. Kinsey would have appreciated here in the states). 

This was on the BBC. Imagine flipping to PBS and seeing that show? 

If we can break through the "taboo" we can learn.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> also an internal view from the vagina


I don't know why but immediately my mind went to, I wonder if that would void the camera's warranty.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> I don't know why but immediately my mind went to, I wonder if that would void the camera's warranty. :smiles:


Honestly, it looks like they used an off the shelf camera that you might use to check out a drain or behind drywall. ?

Sadly, the only easy way to see what I am talking about is PH.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

That just doesn't sound comfy.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> That just doesn't sound comfy.


Seemed to work for them ?

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Girl's_Guide_to_21st_Century_Sex


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Benjamin M said:


> TSS is a real thing but very, very rare. And that's not something that you diagnose in the field. To me personally, this reads as a story written after reading about TSS with some medical terminology sprinkled about. Perhaps a cautionary tale.


I don't believe it either.



SuzeCB said:


> I got shouted down on that thread for my suggestion of men using coconut oil (antibiotic & antifungal properties) or Aquaphor (skin protectant properties) by some of the guys saying that fungus grows in moisture.
> 
> They don't seem to understand the difference between water (sweat) and oil.
> 
> ...


Diaparene.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

I’d be pissed if some ignorant bastard put me in that situation.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Under the chest padding, too, if you're buxom... avoids irritation from the bra band.


As a buxom lady myself I can say that jock itch spray works wonders on an under-boob rash. Learned that trick from my mother-in-law, whose cup size is somewhere near the middle of the alphabet.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Well I can't do that, but my friends tell me to flex my well shaped and bootylicious ass cheeks so they can bounce a quarter off it. Which....it does. Launches off there like someone lit gunpowder behind it. :biggrin:

Might put someone's eye out.....


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Well I can't do that, but my friends tell me to flex my well shaped and bootylicious ass cheeks so they can bounce a quarter off it. Which....it does. Launches off there like someone lit gunpowder behind it. :biggrin:
> 
> Might put someone's eye out.....


I can do the pen but not the broom. But my mother-in-law could probably do the broom ?

I'm definitely never winning the "thigh gap" challenge ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> I can do the pen but not the broom. But my mother-in-law could probably do the broom ?
> 
> I'm definitely never winning the "thigh gap" challenge ?


If we could do the broom at our age....its time for a makeover, to say the least...



ariel5466 said:


> I'm definitely never winning the "thigh gap" challenge ?


It's always good to be thick like a Beyonce....

Blessed...not bought like a Kardashian.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> This is good to know. I never use them overnight, although I admit in my heyday of Anting when pings came in non-stop, I may have pushed that 3 hour limit a bit and used a higher absorbency than was necessary...for extra protection. (Didn't want any accidents...no Uber clean up fee for me.) It's only when I'm spending time out in public I tend to use them, doubled up with a thin pad...
> 
> However since those days are behind us, I have resumed using them in pretty much the manner you describe. When I'm spending the day at home, I never use them. Pads all the way.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your friends wife. One thing about tampons, is I'm very aware of those buggers. I don't understand how one could lose one though. Maybe she thought her period was over?...perhaps....


--------------------------
How one can forget or lose one ---- I agree but different people, different levels of awareness of their bodies AND different understanding of what makes us females and how our bodies function. If the string disappears, I could see a problem about the presence, since the string is a reminder. I could also see a problem if a person uses one that is thicker then normal ( like the super absorbent ) and it is firmly in place high in the canal. It would not be likely to work its self out and stays there and starts to disintegrate(rot).


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> --------------------------
> How one can forget or lose one ---- I agree but different people, different levels of awareness of their bodies AND different understanding of what makes us females and how our bodies function. If the string disappears, I could see a problem, since the string is a reminder. I could also see a problem if a person uses one that is thicker then normal ( like the super absorbent ) and it is firmly in place high in the canal. It would not be likely to work its self out and stays there and starts to disintegrate.


I guess I'm more sensitive. I always feel those buggers. I always can't wait to get them out.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> --------------------------
> How one can forget or lose one ---- I agree but different people, different levels of awareness of their bodies AND different understanding of what makes us females and how our bodies function. If the string disappears, I could see a problem, since the string is a reminder. I could also see a problem if a person uses one that is thicker then normal ( like the super absorbent ) and it is firmly in place high in the canal. It would not be likely to work its self out and stays there and starts to disintegrate.


It's very possible to forget. I won't get into details but it happened to me once when I was a teen. I never got sick but had a "lost" tampon for a few days.



Lissetti said:


> I guess I'm more sensitive. I always feel those buggers. I always can't wait to get them out.


The only time I can feel them is if they're not in far enough. But everyone is different. Personally I hate pads. After hearing from @SuzeCB I'm strongly considering the cup.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> It's very possible to forget. I won't get into details but it happened to me once when I was a teen. I never got sick but had a "lost" tampon for a few days.
> 
> The only time I can feel them is if they're not in far enough. But everyone is different. Personally I hate pads. After hearing from @SuzeCB I'm strongly considering the cup.


Hear that sound @ariel5466? That's the sound of several thousand male UP members clicking off this thread. ??


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> It's very possible to forget. I won't get into details but it happened to me once when I was a teen. I never got sick but had a "lost" tampon for a few days.
> 
> The only time I can feel them is if they're not in far enough. But everyone is different. Personally I hate pads. After hearing from @SuzeCB I'm strongly considering the cup.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Hear that sound @ariel5466? That's the sound of several thousand male UP members clicking off this thread. ??
> 
> View attachment 342283


LOL I think that might've already happened several pages back ?

Hey, I tried to start talking about boobs! ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> View attachment 342288


LMAO!!!
??

seriously ...I spit out my ice tea! ​


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Hear that sound @ariel5466? That's the sound of several thousand male UP members clicking off this thread. ??
> 
> View attachment 342283





ariel5466 said:


> LOL I think that might've already happened several pages back ?
> 
> Hey, I tried to start talking about boobs! ?


They can go hunting and field dress a deer. They can go fishing and scale, skin, gut, and clean a fish...

Just can't handle a bit of color from a woman...

Go figure. ❣❣❣


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> They can go hunting and field dress a deer. They can go fishing and scale, skin, gut, and clean a fish...
> 
> Just can't handle a bit of color from a woman...
> 
> Go figure. ❣❣❣


Still one of my favorite commercials of all time:


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Did the mom complain to uber regarding "rudeness" of the driver?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ariel5466 said:


> It's very possible to forget. I won't get into details but it happened to me once when I was a teen. I never got sick but had a "lost" tampon for a few days.
> 
> The only time I can feel them is if they're not in far enough. But everyone is different. Personally I hate pads. After hearing from @SuzeCB I'm strongly considering the cup.


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> It's very possible to forget. I won't get into details but it happened to me once when I was a teen. I never got sick but had a "lost" tampon for a few days.
> 
> The only time I can feel them is if they're not in far enough. But everyone is different. Personally I hate pads. After hearing from @SuzeCB I'm strongly considering the cup.


I've given birth to 3 kids, one with a pretty big head. (her head always was in the normal range for a baby several months older than her). Needless to say that my "passage" has never recovered..And I have twice removed 2 tampons at the same time, not realizing that I already had one in and inserted another one. So now I really need to keep track of what I have in and when, It's unnerving thinking one could have got lost and cause an infection.

Also sometimes I do use the all natural tampons and pads. No bleach, dioxins, scents etc. Target.com has some that really don't cost too much more than regular ones. I find that my tissues down there gets sensitive, especially on the slow flow last days of the cycle, that using the organic ones really helps irritated areas.

You boys can bleach your eyes out now and add some Manly content to this thread...LOL.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

How you doing out there guys??


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> It's very possible to forget. I won't get into details but it happened to me once when I was a teen. I never got sick but had a "lost" tampon for a few days.


I was debating about telling my experience of loosing a tampon .

Yes its happend twice. 2 words "drunk sex". Both times It was fetched out the next day.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> How you doing out there guys??
> 
> View attachment 342309


Shoooot. I've seen worse.

I still can't eat red Jell-O after following a trail of..

Plop plop plop oh there she is..

Okay I've said enough. ?


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

You look young enough...go for it, apply and go for a nursing/doc career. Use the juju to get out of rideshare.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I accepted a DF trip some time at 5pm thinking of calling it a day. The account holder (the mum) called and told me to reverse my car into the garage since her daughter could not walk. Sure, at first I thought she was handicapped but turned out....
> 
> Seeing her daughter (let's call her Sarah) getting dragged due to the inability to even limp, I said 'sorry I think you may need an ambulance'. She then looked at Sarah and said 'Mum is with you OK? The clinic is just 2 miles away'. God this woman was not listening....
> 
> ...


I copy and pasted this to a old friend who is a real Dr. First of toxic shock can't be fixed by removing a tampon. You can make it worse by touching people with dirty hands. Once someone has it removing a tampon is just procedure and can't change the infection. Next she said it's so rare she doubts it existed. She didn't think this story could possibly be true from a medical perspective. Even the way it was worded lacked credibility



TemptingFate said:


> This story inspired me to remove the tampons from all my female pax but now I've been deactivated and I don't understand why.


Omg do some research first. Don't believe everything you read


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I copy and pasted this to a old friend who is a real Dr. First of toxic shock can't be fixed by removing a tampon. You can make it worse by touching people with dirty hands. Once someone has it removing a tampon is just procedure and can't change the infection. Next she said it's so rare she doubts it existed. She didn't think this story could possibly be true from a medical perspective. Even the way it was worded lacked credibility
> 
> 
> Omg do some research first. Don't believe everything you read


Yeah, a few of us saw right through this story.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I guess I'm more sensitive. I always feel those buggers. I always can't wait to get them out.


My wife switched to only using pads years ago. Can't remember exactly why but I think it was sensitivity.



warrior lady said:


> You boys can bleach your eyes out now and add some Manly content to this thread...LOL.


Reminded me of this scene in Planes, Trains, and Automobiles ?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I love that scene.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> I love that scene. :smiles:


I love that movie


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> My wife switched to only using pads years ago. Can't remember exactly why but I think it was sensitivity.
> 
> 
> Reminded me of this scene in Planes, Trains, and Automobiles ?


Love that movie!! It's a classic!


----------

